# Battlefield 3 thread. Discuss, share gamertags, etc. :)



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Battlefield 3, anyone got it yet? What do you think?

First Multiplayer online I've given a go in a while (normally just play campaign). But so far, I'm really enjoying it :thumb:

I'm on PS3, gamertag "McClane_DDP". Add me up if anyone fancies a game sometime.

Have to pick my moments though, as we've only got one TV and SWMBO, things it's "Boooooring"


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive got it and multiplayer is great, a few more game modes would be cool but the size of the maps means that you can actually be a sniper unlike COD. I think its a great game, the story line doesn't seem great so far though.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Got it Friday, Online is great as usual!
The campaign I'm playing thro on hard, its good too.
I need to have a proper session


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have it on Xbox 360. I enjoyed the single player campaign and will start multiplayer once microsoft give me my gamertag back from the hacker who has stolen it


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

How much is it on ps3 ?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Bought it on Saturday, went back to Black Ops on Sunday. I just can't get used to the online game style as I always feel out of control (like constant lag) and the movement of your character makes me feel dizzy. Is there anything that can be done to increase the sensitivity so you can turn quicker?

I'll watch Chris Smoove on youtube as he tries to learn how to play this game and maybe that'll help me, but I had the same problem with BFBC2.


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> Bought it on Saturday, went back to Black Ops on Sunday. I just can't get used to the online game style as I always feel out of control (like constant lag) and the movement of your character makes me feel dizzy. Is there anything that can be done to increase the sensitivity so you can turn quicker?
> 
> I'll watch Chris Smoove on youtube as he tries to learn how to play this game and maybe that'll help me, but I had the same problem with BFBC2.


Hit start, goto options... Sensitivity :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

It's up max in there but feels about 4 times slower than maximum sensitivity in any other game.

Going to give it another go tonight


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I like it I went to online play as you say the maps are massive and also the game play is a lot more realistic than MW.

I like using the sniper rifle and found that you do need to take into account the distance you are shooting and the fall of the shot the best I have managed so far is a 249M head-shot more through luck than anything else.

I might just be a bit of a conspiracy theorist but isn't it funny how the weekend BF3 is released Black are doing a double point weekend and if you prestige you get an extra for MW3 hhmm


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Exotica said:


> How much is it on ps3 ?


Normally around £39 online, but £32 if you use this voucher code for 20% discount on Sainsburys online store

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=236875



Dizzle77 said:


> Found this deal on another forum, so thought I'd share.
> 
> This only works for new accounts, so just create a new one and it will work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks, didn't work via a new account.

Will buy anyway, is it worth getting the LE version?


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

i got this the other day on ps3. i wasnt as impressed with the graphics as i thought i would be. 
need to try out multiplayer soon


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Is it worth getting the LE version ?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I did but can't say I really notice the difference but it does give you code for when the add on comes out ,I'm not sure if this is in the normal one .

New Personal Best today managed a 311M headshot


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

ivor said:


> I did but can't say I really notice the difference but it does give you code for when the add on comes out ,I'm not sure if this is in the normal one .
> 
> New Personal Best today managed a *311M* headshot


Nice! You one of those stay out of trouble sniper types? :devil: :lol:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lol depends on the map I love sniping snipers especially when they stick a torch on their gun but also like a run and gun as well as driving round in tanks yet to get the hang of the jets or helo


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

Gherkin12 psn Id, I quite like it, not great at it mind but I'm awesome in a tank  only way I don't die as much


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

have just played some co-op, the 2nd mission is a reall pig. take 3 attempts and over an hour

enjoying the online but oyu do need a couple of mates to make it good game


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

my brother rented this yesterday, and IVe just borrowed it off him. Didnt realise they were asking for an extra £8 for other people to go online


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

vickky453 said:


> my brother rented this yesterday, and IVe just borrowed it off him. Didnt realise they were asking for an extra £8 for other people to go online


yeah same as most games now. this is because only the game shops make money from pre-owned sales so this is to ensure that the dev's make some money from each sale regardless if new or pre-owned


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I suck online but I still love it, I will improve when I get some decent guns! Is it me or do the guns change for each round even when you dont change them? They seem to change from the AK47 thing to the M4A1.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

CupraElliott said:


> I suck online but I still love it, I will improve when I get some decent guns! Is it me or do the guns change for each round even when you dont change them? They seem to change from the AK47 thing to the M4A1.


You swaps sides each go, from Russian to US. So the basic starter weapons reflect which side you're on. You'll see your blue (self team) ticker will say either RU, or US.

Later on as you get upgrades, these apply to both teams, so I'm using an M4 and the Engineer class most - regardless of what side I'm on. Based on the principle of "if you can't shoot it, blow it up!" :lol:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Mine is on its way, any good online tips as complete novice.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Exotica said:


> Mine is on its way, any good online tips as complete novice.


Erm, I'm not exactly a legend... but have been getting better the last few days (top I've come is 5th out of 12 I think).

-Follow team members/squad members (especially the ones who score well). Team work is key, on your own you'll get munched.

-Use the Select button (on PS3 anyway) to "spot" people or vehicles you seen (I've got this down to a reflex now)... this no only aids your team, but you'll get bonus points for spotting.

-Crouch/use cover. You're much harder to shoot.

-Your accuracy relative to others will improve dramatically after some upgrades... so stick with it for a few hours and get your rank up a bit. By the time you've got a good RDS or Hologram sight, laser mount or what have you, you'll stand a much better chance in a shoot off.

-Keep moving, unless you're very well camped, or like sniping. (But be prepared for some ******* to sneak up behind you and stab you).

-Try not to throw your controller through the TV when some jammy horrible person is camping near your spawn point and won't let you get more than 4 yards without shooting you :devil:

-If you can't shoot it, blow it up. :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks , if I have no online friends is that a disadvantage?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Exotica said:


> Thanks , if I have no online friends is that a disadvantage?


I haven't either, you can join a squad anyway and sort of informally group with people on your side no probs I find.

I'm McClane_DDP if you want to add me up though bud. When I'm on does depend on SWMBO being busy, as we've only one TV though.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Half way thru Campaign but am hopeless at melee. Only tried multiplayer once but looks great. Brilliant graphics and gameplay. Just need help with melee!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I like the sniping and I have now achieved a 381M uphill head shot If you are going to go sniping the best thing you attach is the bipod as it steadies it so much more if you attach the torch or light you might as well stick a flag on your head 

Tanks you got to love these If you get in a tank keep on the move or you will get a rocket up your backside also be an engineer as you can repair the tank once it's damaged if you being shot at by a tank hide behind a car as for some reason these are tank proof ?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

despite me being less than impressed with the demo i got the game for £27 and at that price i cant lose,as it will trade in at a good price.so anyway i got the game today and put it in and installed the hd pak,installed the game and jumped straight into multiplayer (cant be arsed with single player games any more) first impressions,its much better than the demo (why in the name of god do they release demos that dont reflect the game?) then i noticed the huge amount of tearing and clipping all over the maps.visually im not sure its anything special,and i havent played it long enough to say whether its gonna be a keeper or not.but its better than the demo.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

It pissed me off how there's already people above like level 30 who are amazing. GET A LIFE XBOX PEOPLE, I might have a chance then lol


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

A lot of people get the game days or weeks before release if they work at the right place. There were already people on COD on release day last year who had prestiged when I went to play my first game.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

but surely the servers arent active until release day ? 

one grumble i have about BF3 is that every time my mates who prefered BF2 to cod (i never played bf before 3 really) would comment about spawn camping doesnt happen on battlefield,and floor diving doesnt happen.well i have been spawn killed numerous times,an floor diving is rife lol.i guess its just another ****ty tactic now in FPS games.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

silverback said:


> but surely the servers arent active until release day ?


I got MW2 a day before release and was able to play multiplayer.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> I got MW2 a day before release and was able to play multiplayer.


i know a mate who did this on black ops (i think it was) and had murder with microsoft for playing a pirate game.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Shouldn't have any trouble. If places send out the game before release then it's not your fault. The most they can do is reset your multiplayer stats on release day.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Impressed with the graphics , just got mine today . How do I add gamer tags?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Exotica said:


> Impressed with the graphics , just got mine today . How do I add gamer tags?


Not entirely sure myself mate.. think you add them on the friends section of the PSN tab on the actual playstation startup menu (rather than in game).

I've added a bloke from work, but have had no confirmation he's accepted yet!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Tried yours early in the start up, didn't recognise it . Try me Ant-Ven and I will confirm when the other half gets in her bed .


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I added you on PSN Phil, not been accepted.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Im OCDbyrnes for anyone interested.. I've got Gran Turismo on at the mo tho.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

byrnes said:


> I added you on PSN Phil, not been accepted.


Ooops. Done it now Adam, only saw (read: found) it earlier this evening. You were my first


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

How many Bf3 player tags so far?

It really is a great online game but christ those aircraft take some getting use to!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

ROMEY 50 CAL is mine, love the game and as EA said the game would be much beta than the almost 2 year old beta! Nearly got all the sniper rifles now, looking forward to the Karkland map pack


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

How do you put spaces in on your name tag


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Exotica said:


> How do you put spaces in on your name tag


Do you mean my XBOX gamer tag?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Do you mean my XBOX gamer tag?


PS3, that will explain it.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

mine is

iTz McLov1n

on the Sebox 360 innit.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

This game is just superb!

I find it alot different online to BFBC2 though, unsure whether i like the fact you have to unlock a scope for each gun, in each class...slows things down, but suppose makes it more of a challenge!

I'm *partaciousALDI* - X Box live if anyone wants to add - get on it most nights, rank 7 atm so not amazing!!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Im on tonight for a bit of melon bustin - might see you on there


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

melon busting lol

bet your one of them pesky lay down snipes i can never quite pick off with my AK / M16 lol


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol, sorry to say I am indeed a sniper fan, nearly unlocked the last rifle. The Mrs is going mad


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

haha! good on you fella, i'm rubbish with a sniper - havent got the time to sit and wait for someone to keep still for the head shot!

Think i've played just about all the maps now. Just trying to unlock all the attachments now! 

If i remember i'll add you tonight buddy


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

My tag is Jason1121 rfc for xbox if anyone wants to add me


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

no probs feel free to add me im on most nights  M98 with Ballistic scope and bipod drops em in one, you wouldnt think I`m almost 34:lol:


----------

